# Wings n CS Ribs



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 29, 2007)

Some wingies with sum "Slap ya Mama" seasoning....BOY  (thanks JB)




Some country style/loin ribs with sum Zatarain's Creole Mustard...BOY (thanks again JB) and just S&P for the kids.




Some Big Dawgs "Salvage" cajun seasoning...(thanks Darrell & Candy)









Big Dawg's "Slobber  Sauce" on the pork. Very nice..even though it's red, it has a nice mustard kick with some chipotle at the end.






My hot sauce on the wingie  of COURSE ! :twisted:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 30, 2007)

Very nice Scotty!!!


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 30, 2007)

*That all looks very tasty. I bet there aint none left either*


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 30, 2007)

wow


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 30, 2007)

[quote="ScottyDaQSome wingies with sum "Slap ya Mama" seasoning....BOY  (thanks JB)

Some country style/loin ribs with sum Zatarain's Creole Mustard...BOY (thanks again JB) and just S&P for the kids.

Some Big Dawgs "Salvage" cajun seasoning...(thanks Darrell & Candy)

Big Dawg's "Slobber  Sauce" on the pork. Very nice..even though it's red, it has a nice mustard kick with some chipotle at the end.

My hot sauce on the wingie  of COURSE ! :twisted:[/quote]

"DANG IT BOY WE DIDNT SEE NO INVITES FOR THE FOOD"  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=eek2.gif]  [smilie=a_cry.gif] 

Nice looking grub there Scotty way to go!! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]  [smilie=a_happyhappy.gif]  :cheers


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 30, 2007)

fabulous looking wings...did you peel your celery?


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 30, 2007)

Them are power pics.  

Great looking grub.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 30, 2007)

looks like you're puttin your 'winnings' to good use with that slobber sauce! everything looks great!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice job Scotty!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 1, 2007)

Awesome dood!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jul 2, 2007)

Fine job Scotty Thats fine eatin


----------



## john a (Jul 2, 2007)

Yep to what everyone said, great job.


----------



## knine (Jul 3, 2007)

[smilie=thanks.gif]  now i am dam hungry .


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 3, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ...did you peel your celery?



Huh?
You need them ribby things to floss yer teeth!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 3, 2007)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teeth??? :?


----------

